# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Tuyên Quang - Du lich Tuyen Quang

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Tuyên Quang - Du lich Tuyen Quang*
Tuyên Quang là một tỉnh ở vùng cao phía Bắc với nhiều  ngọn núi cao hơn 2.000m. Rừng ở Tuyên Quang rộng lớn và chủ yếu là rừng nguyên sinh có rất nhiều cây gỗ và hơn 1.000 loại thuốc quý. Tỉnh có hai con sông lớn chảy qua là sông Lô và sông Gấm.



_Sông Gấm thơ mộng._

Tuyên Quang có hơn 300 điểm di tích lịch sử văn hoá, di tích cách mạng. Trong đó nổi tiếng là di tích Tân Trào - thủ đô kháng chiến, thuộc huyện Sơn Dương, đây là nơi ở và làm việc của các vị lãnh đạo, cơ quan Trung ương Đảng và Chính phủ Việt Nam trong những năm kháng chiến chống Pháp. Tỉnh còn có khu rừng nguyên sinh Nà Hang, thác Mơ, suối khoáng Mỹ Lâm.



_Đình Tân Trào._



_ Hồ Na Hang thuần khiết và bí ẩn._


Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Tuyên Quang để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.
*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Phần di chuyển sẽ bắt đầu từ Hà Nội, các bạn ở tỉnh khác chịu khó tham khảo thông tin tại các bến xe, ga tàu và đại lý vé máy bay tại địa phương.

1 số hãng xe chuyên chạy tuyến Hà Nội - Tuyên Quang để các bạn tiện tham khảo: 

Xe SƠN HƯNG

Tuyến  Hà Nội - Tuyên Quang
Chuyên phục vụ đón khách tại nhà.
Xuất bến tại Bx Tuyên Quang và các bến ở Hà Nội như: Hà Đông, Mỹ Đình, Giáp Bát, Nước Ngầm.

Tuyên Quang đi 7h30, Hà Đông về 13h30. Đi đường Sơn Nam. DĐ: 0913.562.089.
Tuyên Quang đi 8h50-9h55-10h50. Mỹ Đình về 14h30-16h30-17h. DĐ 0912.974.385 - 0912.153.145 - 0914.337.544.
Tuyên Quang đi 13h30. Giáp Bát về 6h30 sáng hôm sau. Đi đường Sơn Nam. DĐ 0912.942.668.
Tuyên Quang đi 14h10. Nước Ngầm về 5h30 sáng hôm sau. DĐ 0986.467.799.

Địa chỉ: Số nhà 169, tổ 15, P.Tân Quang, đường Nguyễn Trãi - trên cầu Chả mới 100m, thị xã Tuyên Quang.
Điện thoại: (027) 3822.702 - (027) 651.8077.

Xe HỒNG THỊNH Tuyến Hà Nội - Tuyên Quang

Giờ chạy tại Hà Nội ở bến Hà Đông, Giáp Bát:
- Tuyên Quang đi 3h30-4h. Hà Nội về 9h-9h20. DĐ: 0912.504.119 - 0912.909.580.

Giờ chạy tại hà Nội ở bến Mỹ Đình:
- Tuyên Quang đi: 7h30-8h20-9h20-13h50. Hà Nội về: 14h50-14h20-15h20-19h. DĐ: 0912.463.948 - 0913.527.136 - 0913.554.952 - 0913.386.957.

Địa chỉ: Hưng Thành - Tuyên Quang.
Điện thoại: (027) 382.1207 - (027) 381.6030.

Xe BẢO YẾN Xe chất lượng cao. Chạy tuyến   Mỹ Đình (Hà Nội) - Tuyên Quang.

Xuất bến tại Mỹ Đình: 7h05-9h50-10h05-12h35-14h05-15h55-16h55
Xuất bến tại Tuyên Quang:  6h00-7h40-9h00-11h00-13h00-14h30-15h20-17h00.

 Tuyến   Mỹ Đình - Chiêm Hóa
Xuất bến Mỹ Đình: 6h15 - 13h30. Xuất bến Chiêm Hóa: 5h50-13h00.

 Tuyến   Mỹ Đình - Na Hang
Xuất bến Mỹ Đình: 7h00-18h00. Xuất bến Na Hang: 6h45-15h00.

Điện thoại: Tuyên Quang  (027) 381.8166 - 381.8177 - 0974.096.333 - 0974.095.333.

Xe PHÚC TIẾN Tuyến Hà Nội - Sơn Dương (Tuyên Quang). Xe Huyndai 47 chỗ chất lượng cao. Ra vào Hà Nội tại bến xe Mỹ Đình.Xe đi đường: Sơn Nam - Vĩnh Yên - Phúc Yên - Hà Nội

Xe 22L-7019 , 47 ghế. Sơn Dương đi 6h05. Mỹ Đình về 13h15. ĐT 0979.833.556.
Xe 22L-4387, 29 ghế. Sơn Dương đi 7h45. Mỹ Đình về 15h. ĐT 0978.500.759.
Xe 22L-3047, 29 ghế. Sơn Dương đi 11h. Mỹ Đình về 16h. ĐT 0912.018.987.
Xe 22L-4111, 29 ghế đón khách tại nhà. ĐT 01696.453.712.

Địa chỉ: Tổ ND Tân Phú, thị trấn Sơn Dương, Tuyên Quang.
Điện thoại: (027) 383.8568.


_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Bạn có thể mua vé xe tuyến Hà Nội – Tuyên Quang tại bến xe Mỹ Đình hay đặt vé xe ở các hãng xe lớn chuyên phục vụ tuyến này như xe Sơn Hưng, xe Hưng Thịnh, xe Bảo Yến… Lưu ý phải xác định rõ điểm đến trước khi đặt vé.

_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân_

Tuyên Quang cách Hà Nội 200km, khoảng cách tương đối đẹp cho một chuyến phượt cuối tuần hay cách dịp lễ. Hướng di chuyển được nhiều bạn chọn lựa cho hành trình này là: bến xe Mỹ Đình - Cầu Thăng Long - Phúc Yên - Việt Trì - Đoan Hùng - Tuyên Quang.


*2. Nên đến Tuyên Quang vào thời điểm nào?*

Các danh thắng tại Tuyên Quang thường khoác lên mình vẻ đẹp mới vào từng mùa nên bạn có thể sắp xếp thời gian đến đây vào bất cứ lúc nào miễn nó tương thích với tuỳ thuộc vào loại hình dịch vụ du lịch bạn chọn. Ví dụ nếu muốn khám phá thác Mơ, khu du lịch sinh thái Na Hang thì không nên đến vào mùa mưa (khó di chuyển, nước đục). Còn nếu đơn giản là nghỉ dưỡng ở suối khoáng Mỹ Lâm, thăm khu di tích lịch sử Tân Trào thì bạn có thể đến vào thời điểm bất kỳ.

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Tuyên Quang

----------


## thietht

Thác Mơ

Khám phá di tích lịch sử Tân Trào

Hồ Na Hang

Suối khoáng Mỹ Lâm

----------


## thietht

Nhà Khách Minh Thanh  (Tổ 10, đường Bình Ca, Phường Nông Tiến, Tuyên Quang)

Khách sạn Royal Tuyên Quang

Khách Sạn Mai Sơn (3 sao) - 244 Nguyễn Trãi, Tp. Tuyên Quang, Tuyên Quang

----------


## thietht

Cửa hàng ăn uống Đăng Châu  (Thôn Đăng Châu, huyện Sơn Dương )

Nhà hàng Gốc Tếch Huyền Minh

----------


## thietht

Thịt lợn muối chua - đặc sản của người Dao Tiền

Cơm Lam

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Tuyên Quang - Tour du lich Tuyen Quang trên Didau.org*

Hà Nội - Tân Trào - Hồ Núi Cốc (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 830.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Tuyên Quang - Tân Trào - Mỹ Lâm - Hà Nội 2 ngày - Giá Từ 560.000 đến 970.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------

